# X3 2012 No power.



## Gforce74 (9 mo ago)

Hello Gentlemen 

I have a 2012 X3 65k w/ new battery.Tried to open the car with FOB and alarm goes off. Then all power to the car disappears.The red light under the rear view mirror does not flash or turn on. Open the car with the manual key etc.Jiggled fuse box in glove compartment and red wire under the hood.Not sure what is causing the issue. Any info will help


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

What was the last job done on the car AND is that battery new fully charged and connections tight! Idk if you have to register the battery or not.

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------

